# Anyone familiar with Allison speakers?



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a pair of Allison AL-115's, that I've had for about 13-14 yrs. now. To me, they sound amazing. I wish I had bought a second pair, for my rears, when I got these. Hind sight is 20/20.

These are the only Allisons I've heard, but after hearing these, I know their other models are surely amazing too. They recently had a pair of Allison Fours on eBay. Wish I could have gotten those.

I think Allison is out of business now, but they still have their web site up, so you can see them and get info on them. See them here: http://www.allisonacoustics.com


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve heard of them, but I’ve never had the pleasure of listening to them. Doesn’t look like they’re out of business, judging from that website!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

We'll see. I just sent Roy Allison an email.
I think I tried sending an email once before, a few months ago, and it came back.

I sent him one two or three years ago, and he answered. I told him which speakers I had. He said their newer PB 8.2 speakers, were actually the same speaker. I sure would love to hear those, and the famous Allison Ones.

If I could get a pair of PB 8.2's, to use for my rears, and a center speaker, I'd be in audio nirvana!
Maybe one day.............. 


EDIT:
The email came back as undeliverable...........just as I suspected. 
I'm afraid they are out of business. Bummer!


----------



## trekguy (Jul 11, 2006)

They may be out of business, but I checked the web site of a local allison dealer, stereo unlimited in Walnut Creek Ca and they are offering the Allison 1 at $3610. Check the Allison web site for a dealer list.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

trekguy said:


> Check the Allison web site for a dealer list.


I have. Closest to me is in S.C., and that's still a long ways away.
Another HT site that I'm a regular at, has a couple of members that live in Atlanta. I asked them if they'd checkout the dealer there, next time they were in the area, do a demo, and let us all know how they sounded. They just flat refused. They had never heard of Allison speakers, and couldn't be bothered with it. I figure it was their loss! It never hurts to listen to a speaker, you've never heard before. It's not like I was asking them to make a special trip somewhere, to listen. Oh well..............
Maybe one day I'll be near a dealer.

I found my way to the site you linked to anyway, and saw the page you mentioned. Normally $6000 a pair, on sale for $3610 a pair. I'm afraid I won't be buying any, but I'd sure love to hear them!


----------



## trekguy (Jul 11, 2006)

How sad. I won't say I blanched at the price, but while there are buyers at that level perhaps there aren't enough to keep Roy Allison in business. That boutique store in Walnut Creek flys under the radar. I am in that area often and have never noticed them. I thought that our last non-chain store disappeared years ago. If I get out there during their limited showroom hours I will give the allisons a listen and post if I can say anything that doesn't sound as vague as a wine critic's description.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks trekguy.....
Just next time you're in the area. Don't go out of your way. I've waited this long... 

BTW........
The stereo unlimited link, in your post, didn't work for me. You might want to check it.


----------



## trekguy (Jul 11, 2006)

Link fixed. Signing up for a class in cut and paste. Let's hope they don't go belly up before the end of the week.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

I guess they've been closed, when you were out that way?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello there,

Am a new member who registered in order to respond to your inquiry. I have a pair of Allison:Three's, originals from the 1970's. I knew Roy back then, along with most of the others at the company, most of whom were Acoustic Research (AR) alumni. 

These are corner-placement models. I just moved to a new place without corner availability, so must sell them which distresses me, but what can you do? Woofers have been replaced. All else is original. Very good condition, and still sound great. Are you interested?


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

I wish! I would love to have some more Allison speakers.
I've been out of work over a year and a half, and no money coming in, except from wife's jobs. I have back problems and can't work, so I don't see any way of buying something like that. If and when I ever have enough money, I want a high def tv. That would be my priority on gear spending. Too bad we didn't connect about 5-6 yrs. ago, cause they would probably be in my living room now. Sorry...........
You can list them here in the "Classifieds" forum. I know whoever buys them will be getting some jewels......... Good luck! 

BTW........
Thanks for thinking of me, and giving me a shot at them!


----------



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

jvc said:


> I have a pair of Allison AL-115's, that I've had for about 13-14 yrs. now. To me, they sound amazing. I wish I had bought a second pair, for my rears, when I got these. Hind sight is 20/20.
> 
> These are the only Allisons I've heard, but after hearing these, [/url]


I heard Allison 1s, about 30 yrs ago, they were reference speakers then, imposing and sounded very accurate as I recall.

gychang


----------



## Len44 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have TWO pair of Allison 4's that I "inherited" when we bought our house back in '98. The gentlemen had them hanging on the walls -- one pair in the LR and the other in the Kitchen. These were wired to play from an old Yamaha Amplifier (which he too -- Drat!), hidden in the hall closet. This was also wired from the TV outlet, with variable volume control. All I can say is that these are Wonderful Speakers, and I am mighty glad to have them. I wish the new version of the company was still in business (I presume things did not work out). I'll say this: Roy Allison sure knew how to design speakers!

Len


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For all things Allison: http://www.classicspeakerpages.net/IP.Board/index.php?showforum=6


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

One of Roy Allison's business incarnations RA Labs. I have a pair I bought in the '90's in my home office. They're just a big bookshelf sealed two way, but they have a nice sweet sound. They go pretty low also. I'm able to get a 32 hz note at -8db.

Doug


----------

